
Google founders’ exit signals end of era at search giant - everybodyknows
https://www.ft.com/content/75f59660-1669-11ea-9ee4-11f260415385
======
shuaib
Shouldn't the title of this be "Subscribe to FT"? Because that's the page I
see when I click the link.

~~~
benburleson
I just realized outline.com also doesn't handle ft.com :-(

~~~
Silverwood
[https://outline.com/bLuTpK](https://outline.com/bLuTpK)

------
the-nightmare
There certainly was an era, but it ended a long time ago, around 2010 when
products like Google Plus and Google Glass emerged as a painfully stupid
ideas, and it became obvious that Google was implementing true surveillance
state agenda mandates, like always-on wearable, internet-enabled cameras and
real name policies.

That was the end, and what we see now is that while those overt efforts may
have failed, some of the more subtle B2B plays have been wildly succesful in
achieving comparable goals.

~~~
downerending
Google Plus also looks like a major milestone to me. I was initially a fanboy
and dearly wanted to love it, but ultimately the UI design was too awful even
for me. It must have been quite frustrating for the legion of developers
involved to realize they were working on a doomed project.

The other major milestone in my mind was the leak of internal communications
immediately after the Damore fiasco. I'm indifferent to his firing, which I
consider to be uncontroversial by corporate standards. But reading Googlers
(some in management) blocking and threatening each other, sometimes with
firing or even industry blacklisting was shocking. I've never seen anything as
unprofessional in any work context whatsoever, and it completely changed my
view of Google.

------
lalos
If I were them I would quit now in case the whole "regulate big tech" goes
south, that way they don't get the blame and can make a come back to rally the
troops. Also, if it goes south the play is blame and fire the CEO.

------
justinholmes
[https://archive.is/YVy2C](https://archive.is/YVy2C)

------
rdlecler1
You have to give it to Bezos and Hastings for sticking in there for so long.

